# Oceanside trip advice



## izzymail (May 21, 2018)

We're very excited for our first points reservation, a weekend stay in Oceanside (so far we have just done a Bonus time stay at Stablewood Spring). Any advice, recommendations, or insights would be appreciated!!


----------



## davidvel (May 21, 2018)

Where? (Sorry if there is only one, I am not WM.)


----------



## buzglyd (May 21, 2018)

You didn’t say what weeeknd. If it’s this weeeknd I would bring a coat. We’ve got major gloom right now.


----------



## izzymail (May 22, 2018)

Sorry... It's in June!


----------



## presley (May 22, 2018)

The salespeople/parking pass people are very pushy there. They win lots of awards for being so pushy and demanding. They will push you going to their spiel so you can learn about staying at Wyndham at the Oceanside pier. FWIW, that timeshare has lots of complaints of being too loud to sleep (train runs next to it). Avoid the "free breakfast" that they push when you get your parking pass.

After you have successfully avoided the the salespeople, enjoy your stay! The beach and the Oceanside harbor are just a short walk away. If you want a little bit of a longer walk, you can walk to end of the pier and get a comfort meal at the restaurant out there. You will be close to Carlsbad and may enjoy some of the stuff over there. 

The elevators are very busy at the popular check in/check out times. There will be lots of kids at the pool and playing in the elevators. The parking lot is underground and for some bizarre reason, people let their kids ride bikes in it. Drive cautiously.


----------



## izzymail (May 22, 2018)

Thanks so much! To clarify, is WorldMark Oceanside too noisy or were you thinking referring to the Wyndham that they try to push?


----------



## presley (May 23, 2018)

izzymail said:


> Thanks so much! To clarify, is WorldMark Oceanside too noisy or were you thinking referring to the Wyndham that they try to push?


The Wyndham that they try to push is the very noisy one. The WM has the train nearby, but it isn't right next to the property.


----------



## JeffDH (May 24, 2018)

We live in San Diego, Oceanside is too close to home to timeshare at!  

If you have time to kill, drive south on the coast highway as far as you like and check out the beaches, people watch, etc as you go.   Also some kayak/paddleboard options various places.

Legoland in Carlsbad is a short drive.  Not sure if the Carlsbad flower fields will still be in season or not.  San Diego Zoo Safari Park (aka Wild Animal Park) is inland about 1/2 hr -45 minute drive, just east of Escondido

San Diego, Zoo, Sea World, Balboa Park & museums, etc all 1/2 hr-45 min south.  

San Clemente, Capistrano Beach, Dana Point, San Juan Capistrano about 1/2 hr-45 min north.

not a foodie so can't give you any restaurant suggestions.  

And May grey/June gloom at the beaches are real!


----------



## buzglyd (May 24, 2018)

If you're at the Worldmark it is in the parking lot of Oceanside Harbor. The harbor offers whale watching and boat and paddle board rentals. There is also a wide beach at the harbor. There are also a handful of restaurants but none would be considered the best in Oceanside. 

You've got the surf museum and the strand on the beach where you can walk or ride bikes. Personally, I wouldn't plan on a bunch of driving trips. Summer traffic here is brutal. You are really close to the train station and can take the Coaster down town if you want.

Favorite food in Oceanside:

Miso Harney sushi
Local Tap House aka LTH
Flying Pig
333
Bagby Brewing
Hello Betty

If you like breweries there are a ton in North County. Sign up for a brewery tour and let someone else drive.


----------



## izzymail (May 26, 2018)

buzglyd said:


> If you're at the Worldmark it is in the parking lot of Oceanside Harbor. The harbor offers whale watching and boat and paddle board rentals. There is also a wide beach at the harbor. There are also a handful of restaurants but none would be considered the best in Oceanside.
> 
> You've got the surf museum and the strand on the beach where you can walk or ride bikes. Personally, I wouldn't plan on a bunch of driving trips. Summer traffic here is brutal. You are really close to the train station and can take the Coaster down town if you want.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! Going to check these places out.


----------



## izzymail (May 26, 2018)

JeffDH said:


> We live in San Diego, Oceanside is too close to home to timeshare at!
> 
> If you have time to kill, drive south on the coast highway as far as you like and check out the beaches, people watch, etc as you go.   Also some kayak/paddleboard options various places.
> 
> ...


Great advice, thanks!


----------



## Icc5 (May 26, 2018)

The Flower Fields close Mother's Day weekend each season.


----------



## fawright (May 26, 2018)

Jitters Coffee Pub (Funky, Close by)
Beach Break Cafe (Surfer Decor, Good Food and Plenty of It)
Rising Sun Sushi Harbor (Small, On the Harbor Pier, Sushi and Poke)


----------



## izzymail (May 29, 2018)

fawright said:


> Jitters Coffee Pub (Funky, Close by)
> Beach Break Cafe (Surfer Decor, Good Food and Plenty of It)
> Rising Sun Sushi Harbor (Small, On the Harbor Pier, Sushi and Poke)


Thanks!!


----------



## jlp879 (May 30, 2018)

Do you like California history?  Check out Mission San Luis Rey or the slightly further north Mission San Juan Capistrano.  

Lots of beach diversions whether you want to participate or watch, like surfing or SUP.  Plentiful farmer's markets and strolling through quaint beachfront and artistic communities like Carlsbad or Laguna Beach, where the Pageant of the Masters is happening.   

One of my family's favourite SoCal activities is to rent beach cruisers and just explore the area.  

Something we haven't done yet is to visit Camp Pendleton.  It is the largest military base in California.  Established as a Marine Corps base, today Camp Pendleton is a training ground for various tactical forces across all the armed forces, with a particular focus on infantry and amphibious sea-to-shore training. Civilians are welcome by registering online 7 days in advance.   https://www.pendleton.marines.mil/About/Base-Information/Base-Access/

Spanning 125,000 coastal acres, there is much to experience on base and visitors gain first hand appreciation for where our nation’s heroes live, train and have fun. A visit to Camp Pendleton is a great addition to an Oceanside itinerary.

https://visitoceanside.org/


----------

